# The best city to live in your old age?



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Which city is the best to live in your old age/golden age?And why?
In your country and/or outside your country.I'll tell mine later..


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Any city in The Philippines especially Manila where you see 80 year old still playing Bingo


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

I see many elderly living here in Victoria, BC. This is most likely the result of it having less servre winters then the rest of Canada...


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd choose Pacific Northwest Region especially Portland.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

I already live there: Arnhem; quiet transport (smooth trolleybusses), elevated busstop platforms so you can just 'roll in' with your wheelie bin. Even the automatic doors of shops open slightly slower. Loads and loads of castles, galleries and theatres, no noisy industry, no airport. Just lovely. If not Arnhem, then The Hague. Both known for their slower pace.


----------



## muchbetter (Dec 28, 2003)

I will live in one remote and poor mountain village of China close to beach.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

It would probably be Victoria: "The Land of Newlyweds and Nearly-deads"


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

True. 

West Coast of Canada where the air is clean, the weather is calm and where you can get free healthcare.


----------



## Modernization (Apr 3, 2006)

Somewhere costal in New Zealand


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Many Danes move to southern France and Spain, where they can bring their public and private pension, save a little on taxes and have free healthcare... that sounds okay... but Copenhagen isn't bad either, it's just a little cold in the winter..

For me time will tell...


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

somewhere which is serene and quiet.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For seniors, I think small to medium cities would be preferable. Most likely Seattle or San Diego


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

^^Yep. San Diego would be perfect if you've got the $$. Perfect weather and location (next to Mexico & LA). Beautiful beaches. Gorgeous scenery. A booming urban center. Outdoorsy lifestyle. Laid back back back. 

My kind of town.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

mongozx said:


> ^^Yep. San Diego would be perfect if you've got the $$. Perfect weather and location (next to Mexico & LA). Beautiful beaches. Gorgeous scenery. A booming urban center. Outdoorsy lifestyle. Laid back back back.
> 
> My kind of town.


It has it's privilage that is if you have a car. I was there years back and commuting was very difficult!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A warm and sunny place somewhere in Florida.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

For some reason I am leaning toward Canada, especially just east of Toronto on Lake Ontario.


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Buenos Aires.

It's like other nice places, but affordable.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

New Zealand.


----------



## nacirema dream (Oct 2, 2005)

the okanagan is the hot spot 4 seniors from b.c. and alberta, the east coast of vancouver island is also popular due to its mild winters


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I mind climate. I prefer cities with temperate climates.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> For some reason I am leaning toward Canada, especially just east of Toronto on Lake Ontario.


Ironically many Canadian seniors flee south in the winter for warmer climates.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Any city in Spain with the Spaniards' laid-back, rest-loving, carefree attitude. I like living in a place in my old age that is like taking a river cruise in a small boat and just letting it float and go on its own until you reach the waterfall(death, hehehe)..


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

New Zealand


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

I would say Penang, Malaysia.


----------



## svaros (May 11, 2006)

anywhere in Florida, I suppose...


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

For me, I want to live my old age years in a nice calm and peacefull place....say Shanghai??


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

any cities in Thailand many foreigners also actually pick Thailand as their retirement place great service quality, great food, affordable living, beautiful sceneries-beaches, mountains, waterfalls, and efficient hospitals and also friendly people


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I think once old people lose their license they need a nice urban area to live in that they can use public transport or walk.


----------



## rxpilot (Feb 21, 2006)

San Jose - safe, clean, high standards of living - perfect for the elderly.


----------



## sisig (Apr 11, 2006)

Any city in New Zealand!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

New Zealand yes. And it has a mild climate as well.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

sisig said:


> Any city in New Zealand!


agreed.But I heard Gold Coast is one of the best too.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

North America- Anchorage Alaska, Lake Tahoe, Perry Georgia!
South America- Bahia Blanca, Argentina, Countryside near Sao Paulo
Europe- Barcelona, Nice, Andorra, Bern, Garmisch, Germany
Asia- Taejon, South Korea, Naha Japan, Phuket Thailand
Africa- Pretoria, South Africa
Antarctica- none


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

New Zealand. Nice and quiet.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Dealing with an elderly relative going into and out of nursing homes, quite franly it has to be someplace warm, someplace near the rest of your family, quiet, lots of trees and soft stuff, few people, small, and cozy. The last think I think as an elderly person is someplace that is anything city like - leave the cities to the kiddies, send the retirees to the trees. 

Would you trust your 85 year old grandmother to take the subway? Heck I can't trust mine to take her medicine!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

If you go ga-ga and don't care about lack of entertainment or stimulation, probably Florida would be a good place to sit and wait for the Grim Reaper.
In Canada the best place to finally park your AbleWalker(tm) is Victoria,
British Columbia.


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

17th century, the netherlands rule the world (really?!, yeah really! (H)), with amsterdam as city of whealth. In the Netherlands also known as 'de gouden eeuw' ('the golden century')


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Somewhere warm, South of France, Spain, Florida or California.


----------



## juanpe_r (Aug 5, 2005)

i live in madrid. here in surthem spain lives thusands of english an german people (malaga, cadiz, valencia). there are more than 250000 english living here. for me in europe the best areas to live are sourthem france, spain and portugal


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

Gold Coast, Australia.


----------

